# CO2 during Chemi Clean Treatment?



## TexMoHoosier (Dec 14, 2016)

For those of you who have successfully treated cyanobacteria with Chemi Clean, how did you handle CO2/aeration? The directions say you need to aerate and it does not make much sense to aerate with CO2 on. If I aerate and shut off my CO2, I'll start a hair algae farm (didn't think Chemi Clean will combat true algae). If I really have to aerate, I'm going to have to do a black out to prevent an algae bloom. 

After being busy with the daily grind lately, my high light 29 gallon aquarium has been neglected and I have had a huge cyano bloom. Spent several hours cleaning up the cyano, getting all of the dead/dying plant matter out, trimming plants, cleaning filters, etc. Now that it's back in order I want to kill off any residual cyano before it has a chance to come back while I'm getting my CO2 & water flow dialed back in. My live stock are a dozen Amano shrimp, some otos and some 1/4" BNP fry and I'm using EI.


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

TexMoHoosier said:


> For those of you who have successfully treated cyanobacteria with Chemi Clean, how did you handle CO2/aeration? The directions say you need to aerate and it does not make much sense to aerate with CO2 on. If I aerate and shut off my CO2, I'll start a hair algae farm (didn't think Chemi Clean will combat true algae). If I really have to aerate, I'm going to have to do a black out to prevent an algae bloom.
> 
> After being busy with the daily grind lately, my high light 29 gallon aquarium has been neglected and I have had a huge cyano bloom. Spent several hours cleaning up the cyano, getting all of the dead/dying plant matter out, trimming plants, cleaning filters, etc. Now that it's back in order I want to kill off any residual cyano before it has a chance to come back while I'm getting my CO2 & water flow dialed back in. My live stock are a dozen Amano shrimp, some otos and some 1/4" BNP fry and I'm using EI.


Hi,
I had a bad outbreak of BGA a couple months ago. I used the Chemi Clean as directed. I did turn off the C02 ,and added two airstones. I kept the lights off for the 3 days I treated the tank. The first 2 days I didn't see a vast improvement, however on day 3 I did a third treatment & the next day it was totally gone ! After that I did a 50 % water change, removed airstones, restarted C02 and most importantly, added some supplemental water pumps, because BGA loves still ,quiet places in the aquarium. I am happy to report that doing that treatment did not result in any adverse algae outbreaks. I also keep shrimp and otocinclus. I did not loose and shrimp or fish during the treatment. Adios cyanobacteria . Good luck.


----------



## TexMoHoosier (Dec 14, 2016)

That's about what I figured. Just dosed it tonight, put in an airstone and unplugged the lights & CO2 solenoid. Hopefully everything's squeaky clean in 48 hours.


----------

